# Samba log



## adripillo (May 23, 2013)

Can someone link me a guide or something where I can see how to configure the log on net/samba36 on FreeBSD. Thanks.


----------



## adripillo (May 23, 2013)

Can anybody tell me where is /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf on FreeBSD 64 bits*?*


----------



## adripillo (May 23, 2013)

Ok I found some page about this. I did this:


added to usr/local/etc/smb.conf under [global]


```
vfs objects = full_audit
    full_audit:prefix = %u|%I|%m|%S
    full_audit:success = mkdir rename unlink rmdir pwrite pread connect disconnect
    full_audit:failure = none
    full_audit:facility = LOCAL7
    full_audit:priority = NOTICE
```

Added a line to etc/syslog.conf


```
local7.* /var/log/samba/audit/log.audit
```

I created the folder audit in /var/log/samba

Restarted syslogd and Samba.

After all this, I went to a computer that has Windows XP and tested it but sadly it does not log a thing. Any ideas? Thanks again.


----------



## Abriel (May 23, 2013)

I have in /usr/local/etc/smb.conf

```
[global]
log level = 2
log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
```


----------



## adripillo (May 23, 2013)

Abriel said:
			
		

> I have in /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
> 
> ```
> [global]
> ...



But what you can see with this? Do you have records if someone copy, rename or delete something?


----------

